# War on the saints by Jessie Penn-Lewis with Evan Roberts



## Mayflower (Jun 28, 2006)

The next book has just been transelated into Dutch :
War on the saints by Jessie Penn-Lewis with Evan Roberts

http://www.apostasynow.com/wots/Contents.html

Anyone read it ?

[Edited on 6-28-2006 by Mayflower]

[Edited on 6-28-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> The next book has just been transelated into Dutch :
> War on the saints by Jessie Penn-Lewis with Evan Roberts
> 
> ...



I have the book but have not read it. There are many different edited versions of this book. According to the editors introduction of my copy, Mrs. Penn-Lewis believed true Christians could be subject to demonic possession (something that most sound theologians would have serious problems with) and the version I have has had this portion edited out.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 28, 2006)

She was involved with the Keswick Convention and the Welsh Revival. From what I understand it was a tract against Pentecostalism, but her issue seemed to be the weird manifestations, not the weird theology which gave rise to all the above mentioned movements. She taught that Christians can be deceived and possessed by demons. I'm told that Neal Anderson gets some ideas from her.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 28, 2006)

I read this several years ago -two different versions (one edited).

Though my memory is sketchy I recall it being very much about subjectivism (and mysticism) in religious experience with a whole bunch of dos and don'ts to avoid the devil's snares (during times of "revival") that left my head spinning for confusion.

Watchman Nee was also very influenced by her and quotes WOTS frequently in his Spiritual Man volumes. That is where I first heard of this book.


----------

